# What can I substitute for miniature marshmallows



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

in this recipe -

_4 cups fresh or frozen cranberries
3 cups miniature marshmallows
3/4 cup sugar
2 cups finely chopped peeled tart apples
1/2 cup halved green grapes
1/2 cup chopped nuts
1/4 teaspoon salt
1 cup whipping cream, whipped

DIRECTIONS
Place cranberries in a food processor or blender; cover and process until finely chopped. Transfer to a bowl; add the marshmallows and sugar. Cover and refrigerate for 4 hours or overnight. Just before serving, stir in the apples, grapes, nuts and salt. Fold in whipped cream._

It's not super healthy, but the marshmallows are the only totally gross processed food. has anyone made this without the marshmallows? or with some sort of sub? I am thinking sweetened yogurt..


----------



## macimom (Oct 21, 2007)

Not sure if this would work or if it's what you're looking for, but maybe make your own marshmallow cream...I'm using this in place of marshmallows for hot cocoa. It's still not the healthiest, but at least by making it yourself, you can avoid some of the artificial crap.

http://www.foodnetwork.com/recipes/w...ipe/index.html


----------



## cristeen (Jan 20, 2007)

That looks like a Waldorf salad. I'd just skip the marshmallows entirely. Just be aware though that there's nothing to absorb the cranberry syrup that will be produced by soaking the cranberries with sugar... that's what the marshmallows were doing in that recipe. Maybe beat that syrup into the cream as you're whipping it.


----------



## Baby Makes 4 (Feb 18, 2005)

I'd skip them or make your own. We make marshmallows and they are surprisingly easy (although making mini ones would be a pain).

If I skipped them I'd probably increase the grapes and sweeten the whipped cream a bit to make up for the loss of sweetness in the salad.


----------



## Arduinna (May 30, 2002)

You can leave them out.


----------



## UUMom (Nov 14, 2002)

OK. I'm just goona say that without the marshmallows here, you have one tart, juicy cranberry salad. I am pretty sure the rest of the stuff is just a reason to eat the marshmallows.


----------



## sharr610 (May 14, 2008)

What about bananas? Sweet and creamy like marshmallows, but not marshmallows...


----------



## vbactivist (Oct 4, 2006)

thanks for all the ideas,e veryone. I am going to try to leave them out - I hope it's not a soupy tart mess, but I'm going to make it this week, before I bring it to anyone else's dinner


----------

